
Google wants to monitor your social media - Sumitmic
https://www.protocol.com/google-wants-to-monitor-your-social-media
======
1f60c
Wouldn’t it be better to link to Google’s patent application itself?

~~~
forgotmypw17
Maybe you can link to it here in the comments?

I personally find patent applications to be so dry as to be unreadable without
extreme focus.

